# Decent University to Better University Transfer?



## Johnny1234 (Nov 16, 2006)

Lets say that I would get between a 3.5-4.0 at Loyola University of Chicago, and I would want to transfer to University of Chicago after my first year...What are my chances?

For reference University of Chicago has over 90% of undergrad students in top 10% of high school class.


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

U of Chicago is one of the elite schools in the country (world perhaps), so under any condition, it would be tough to get into. But you know what? It never hurts to try.


----------



## UnseenShadow (Sep 26, 2004)

Check the University transfer admissions page. They usually have information on the gpa required, accepted etc.


----------



## Johnny1234 (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: re: Decent University to Better University Transfer?*



UnseenShadow said:


> Check the University transfer admissions page. They usually have information on the gpa required, accepted etc.


Thats the thing...they are never specific about anything!


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Talk to your advisor and see what he/she knows, get good references, etc. Like Kika said, it never hurts to try. Just apply and see what happens. Sometimes it is easier to get in as a transfer student.


----------

